# Moving to Spain



## Alfred Foden (Apr 20, 2011)

My self and my wife are moving to Spain and need advice on schooling for our two boys aged 4 and 5.We will be moving to the tarragona =tortosa area and need info on what to expect, dates schools start at the end of the summer holidays and anything at all?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

At the top of the page there is a sticky called Education in Spain which has some information in it.

Tarragona is a Catalan speaking area so unless you go private your children will be handling 3 languages. They are young enough to be able to cope, so it could be a great opportunity for them. Might be more difficult for you though!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> At the top of the page there is a sticky called Education in Spain which has some information in it.
> 
> Tarragona is a Catalan speaking area so unless you go private your children will be handling 3 languages. They are young enough to be able to cope, so it could be a great opportunity for them. Might be more difficult for you though!




Is that not the case all over Spain? My grandchildren speak Spanish as we think of it, Valencian which is compulsory taught in school and of course English.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is that not the case all over Spain? My grandchildren speak Spanish as we think of it, Valencian which is compulsory taught in school and of course English.


Well, no Maiden. Only in the places where there is a regional language...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, no Maiden. Only in the places where there is a regional language...




ahh ok silly me thought there was a regional language in all the regions


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh ok silly me thought there was a regional language in all the regions


Ahhh, no - although in a lot of them, perhaps most of them!

I bet xabiachica will be able to find us a map...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh ok silly me thought there was a regional language in all the regions


There's no regional language in Andalucia, although the locals speak with such a thick accent, it can be murder to understand what they are saying sometimes! When I was in Madrid the other week, it was absolutely brilliant practicing my Spanish as I could understand everything said to me! It was almost like having had your ears syringed....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahhh, no - although in a lot of them, perhaps most of them!
> 
> I bet xabiachica will be able to find us a map...



She's gone to work!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> She's gone to work!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well that can be her homework then!

I'm on my first full day of holiday today. I
It started raining yesterday evening...
:focus:


----------



## Malagueño (Apr 18, 2011)

You're right there, Lynn!

Like having your ears syringed describes it perfectly.

I sometimes think there is something wrong with my mental coordination here in Malaga because there are times when I do not understand a word some people say.

It's embarrassing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ahhh, no - although in a lot of them, perhaps most of them!
> 
> I bet xabiachica will be able to find us a map...


eating brekky between classes - will look later


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The school dates are that they all close by the end of June and open again in the first week of September. You need to register with the local town hall/Ayuntamiento when you arrive and they will allocate you a school and give you the necessary forms to fill in!Q

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The school dates are that they all close by the end of June and open again in the first week of September. You need to register with the local town hall/Ayuntamiento when you arrive and they will allocate you a school and give you the necessary forms to fill in!Q
> 
> Jo xxx


ahh

but around here they close around the second week of June & open again 2nd/3rd week of September - we get an extra couple of days in September for a local fiesta & the institutos get an extra week after the primarios go back

it varies so much - even town to town, that the only way to be certain would be to contact the local ayuntamiento in the town where the school itself is


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ahh
> 
> but around here they close around the second week of June & open again 2nd/3rd week of September - we get an extra couple of days in September for a local fiesta & the institutos get an extra week after the primarios go back
> 
> it varies so much - even town to town, that the only way to be certain would be to contact the local ayuntamiento in the town where the school itself is


Sorry to butt in, but isn't it that the schools are open until the end of the month in June and from the beginning of the month in September to do *paperwork*, and open and close for *classes *when you you say xabia???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to butt in, but isn't it that the schools are open until the end of the month in June and from the beginning of the month in September to do *paperwork*, and open and close for *classes *when you you say xabia???


aah again!


I was talking classes........

yes, until the end of June for paperwork & from the beginning of Sept for the same reason

and for resits at the instituto


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here's that map of languages


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

lynn said:


> There's no regional language in Andalucia, although the locals speak with such a thick accent, it can be murder to understand what they are saying sometimes! When I was in Madrid the other week, it was absolutely brilliant practicing my Spanish as I could understand everything said to me! It was almost like having had your ears syringed....


I know what you mean, Lynn. When you listen to Madrilenos, you have a Eureka moment and think - "ah, I _can _understand Spanish after all!"


----------

